# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] أكثر أغنية وطنية تؤثر فيك

## nefer

و أنا فى غربتى خارج مصر الحبيبة دائما ما يراودنى الشوق و الحنين إلى مصر و دائما ما أتذكر كل مكان جميل فيها و تراودنى دائما ذكرياتها ففكرت ماذا يربطنا و يذكرنا بها فوجدت أننى كلما أحسست بالضيق أفتح الكمبيوتر و أسمع الأغانى الوطنية و فكرت فى عمل إستفتاء عن أكثر الأغانى تأثيرا فينا و بالرغم من كثرتها و كلها لها معنى و ذكرى فاحترت و اخترت 5 أغانى للإستفتاء و أعلم كثيرا أن هناك الكثير غيرها تعجبكم و لكن دى و جهة نظرى و هذه الأغانى هى:-

_
1. أقوى من الزمن ......................                     شادية

http://files.gostshare.com/download....le=543Aqwa.rar

2. حلوى يا بلدى ......................                       داليدا

http://files.gostshare.com/download....e=215Helwa.rar

3. ما تغربيناش  .....................                        على الحجار

http://files.gostshare.com/download....hrabeenash.rar

4. مصر التى فى خاطرى ........................               أم كلثوم

http://files.gostshare.com/download....le=294Misr.rar

5. يا حبيبتى يا مصر ....................                  شادية

http://files.gostshare.com/download....9YaHabibty.rar


_

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الفاضل ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة ان شاء الله
ومن الطبيعى انك تحس بحنينك لبلدك وانت بعيد عنها
برغم وانت فيها ممكن تكون مضايق من الكتير والكتير فيها
لكن برضه بنشتاق لها وبنحبها
وبالنسبالى من اجمل الاغانى اللى بتحسسنى بحبى لبلدى هى اغنية شادية يا حببتى يا مصر
شكرا لك وتقبل تحياتى
وتم التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك أخى نفر  :f: 
سعيدة بمشاركاك معنا في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
والأغانى الوطنية من أكثر الأشياء التي تثير الحماسة والشعور بالوطنية لدى البشر 
وبالنسبة للأغانى الوطنية المصرية
فالحقيقة احنا لدينا في مصر مجموعة رائعة ومتنوعة من أهم وأجمل الأغاني الوطنية في مصر
وبالفعل المغتربين عن مصر تثير لديهم الأغانى الوطنية الشجن والحنين لمصر
بالنسبة لي أنا بحب أغاني وطنية كتير 
والأغانى التي وضعتها في الاستفاء كلها جميلة وأجمل من بعض
لكن حختار وبلا تردد أغنية شادية أقوى من الزمن
أنا بشكرك على موضوعك الجميل والجديد في القاعة 
وفي انتظار مواضيع جميلة جديدة 
تحياتي وتقديري أخى نفر  :f:

----------


## nefer

_شكرا لمروكم الذى أسعدنى جدا و بالطبع هناك الكثير من الأغانى التى تثير الكثير من المشاعر و التى لم أذكرها مثل أغنية ما شربتش من نيلها و لا تدركوا مدى وقع جملة جربت تمشى فى شوارعها و تحكيلها ياااااااااااااه على المعنى و الذكريات الجميلة. و لكن أنا إخترت مجموعة من الأغانى القديمة بعض الشىء و هى أغانى التى ارتبط بها جيلى و كذلك كنوع من تعريف الجيل الأصغر منا و الذين لم تكن لهم ذكريات مع هذا الجيل و تقبلوا حبى و إن شاء الله مشاركات أكثر فيما بعد_

----------


## سبع شرقاوى

الله عليك يا نفر  :f: 
حقيقى موضوع جميل جدا واغانى روعه باحييك عليها  :good: 

وكان نفسى اضيف لها اغنيه الارض الطيبه ودى من الاغانى اللى بتاثر فيا جدا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=4Yn0tXGXhXs

وكلماتها بتقول

رجاله وطول عمر ولادك يا بلدنا رجاله
وغلاوتك يا بلدنا والله مش محتاجه قواله
ابنك الاسمرانى فارش على شطك قناديله
والمصرى سكته محروسه بقرءانه وانجيله

من صوت التاريخ يا مصرى تقدر تعرف ذاتك
وهبت للدنيا دنيا جديده من نبض حياتك
من صوت التاريخ يا مصرى تقدر تعرف ذاتك
وهبت للدنيا دنيا جديده من نبض حياتك
وقت ما كان لسه العالم بيعيش تايه فى الغابه
مصر كانت دوله وليها رايه فوق اعلى سحابه

رجاله وطول عمر ولادك يا بلدنا رجاله
وغلاوتك يا بلدنا والله مش محتاجه قواله
ابنك الاسمرانى فارش على شطك قناديله
والمصرى سكته محروسه بقرءانه وانجيله

سحابه وندهت للشمس قومى طلى على الوادى
شوفى مصر الفراعنه فى وادى والعالم فى وادى
سحابه وندهت للشمس قومى طلى على الوادى
شوفى مصر الفراعنه فى وادى والعالم فى وادى
دا المصرى فى الوادى الاخضر كان سابق زمانه
يتمشى فى مزارع قمحه وجناين رمانه


صوت بلادى
بلادى بلادى
بيدوى عبر الاجيال
صوت حضاره
من يومها جباره
ياما صنعت ابطال ورجال
صوت شعب ماشى الالاف السنين
كل خطوه منه كفاح ملايين
امجاده كتبها بحياته
ومصر حياتها خطى المخلصين
عيش حياتك
بس ابحث عن ذاتك
يا مصرى وشوف عمرها كام
نور وجودك
من خطوه جدودك
شعله عزم وخير وسلام
امجاده كتبها بحياته
ومصر حياتها خطى المخلصين
امجاده كتبها بحياته
ومصر حياتها خطى المخلصين

وربنا يبعد عنك الغربه يا نفر وتيجى بالسلامه ان شاء الله  ::

----------


## nefer

شكرا لمرورك أخى سبع شرقاوى و على العموم كما قلت فى السابق ليست هذه الأغانى هى الأفضل و لكن الأكثر تأثيرا و دى أغنية رجالة ولادك و أى أغنية تطلبها تلاقيها


http://files.gostshare.com/download....=761Regala.rar


و هذه هى مجموعتى أطلب أى أغنية منها أرفعها لك أو قم بتزيلها كلها برابط واحد و حجم الملف 185 ميجا
_
و هذا هو الرابط_

http://files.gostshare.com/download....tian Songs.exe

----------


## محمود_مي

ممكن اغنيه يانخلتين في العلالي يابلحهم دوا

----------


## nefer

> ممكن اغنيه يانخلتين في العلالي يابلحهم دوا



_الأخ محمود

_ 
_

و عفوا لم أرى طلبك إلا الآن و هذه هى الأغنية



http://files.gostshare.com/download....Nakhletein.rar
_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> _2._
> _ حلوه يا بلدى ...................... داليدا_
> 
> _http://files.gostshare.com/download....e=215Helwa.rar_


 
*هى "حلوه يا بلدى" وليست "حلوى يا بلدى" كما كتبتها عزيزى*nefer *والتى غنتها داليدا بنت حتتنا شبرا راهبات الراعى الصالح وسانت تريز والخازندار وخلوصى وشيكولانى وقطه وجزيرة بدران والنفق و الترماى ...ومنها أقتبست بدون أن أعى السبب الحقيقى أسم موقعى على الإنترنت والذى كان لا شبيه له على الشبكة العنكوبتيه:*
*مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــر هى بلـــــــــــــــــــــدى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الله عليك يا نفر 
> حقيقى موضوع جميل جدا واغانى روعه باحييك عليها 
> 
> وكان نفسى اضيف لها اغنيه الارض الطيبه ودى من الاغانى اللى بتاثر فيا جدا
> 
> 
> وكلماتها بتقول
> 
> رجاله وطول عمر ولادك يا بلدنا رجاله
> ...


 
**
*رجاله وطول عمر ولادك يا بلدنا رجاله!*
*إيييه يا ناس ياهووووو* 
*هى مصر ديت مجتمع ذكورى فقط* 
*فين حريم مصر وستات وبنات مصر*
*و البنت اللى ماشية على* 
*شط الترعايه شياله الزلاعايه* 
 
 :f2: 
*من هنا أحيى كل أم مصريه*
*راح منها ضناها لما حفرنا القنال*
*وكمان لما عبرنا القنال*
*ولما زمان بنينا خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع*
**
*ومن هنا كمان* 
*أحيى كل زوجه مصريه*
*راح منها جوزها حبيبها لما حفرنا القنال*
*وكمان لما عبرنا القنال*
*ولما زمان بنينا خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع*
**
*تضحيات لا يمكن تتنسى*
*مهما ضحت وتعبت وشقيت*
*رجالة مصر*

----------


## nefer

أستاذنا الكبير - مقاما - د / جمال تشرفت بردك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ...nefer
تحياتى لك ولمواضيعك المميزة والتى تعبر عن قلب ينبض بحب بلده ويذوب عشقاً فيها...
 :f2: 
الإغانى حقيقى كلها أجمل من بعض وبحبهم كلهم فعلاً بس أنا شخصياً أغنية شادية (أقوى من الزمان) بتدخلنى فى حالة مختلفة ورائعة من حب الوطن حقيقى أغنية متكاملة من حيث الكلمة واللحن والأداء عشان كدة هى دى اللى إخترتها ...
بس مش ملاحظ حاجة معظم الاغانى الوطنية اللى تركت علامة جوانا قديمة ...!!!!!!
عموماً أشكرك أخى على الطرح الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## محمود_مي

فيه اغنيات وطنيه صعب تلاقيها زي اغنيه (رسمنا علي القلب وجه الوطن) اغنيه للقوات المسلحه

ودي اغنيه لمحمد سعد (مصرياما ياسفينه)

صوت  http://up.haridy.org/666E9083

فيديوا

9CWBPU2.avi - 3.1 Mb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...W0/9CWBPU2.avi

----------


## محمود_مي

دي كمان اغنيات وطنيه (البعض وليس الكل)


دي اغاني وطنيه منوعه 




دي اغاني وطنيه لعبد الحليم

----------


## الامورة المصريه

انا بالنسبه لي يا حبيبتي يا مصر
ديه بتاثر فيه كتير

----------


## nefer

> دي كمان اغنيات وطنيه (البعض وليس الكل)
> 
> 
> دي اغاني وطنيه منوعه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دي اغاني وطنيه لعبد الحليم


أخى العزيز محمود شكرا لمرورك الكريم و فعلا مجموعتك من الأغانى الوطنية جميلة لكن بالنسبة لى فأنا حجم الهارد عندى صغي 30 جيجا فقط لأنى باستخدم اللاب توب ده منذ 5 سنين و دا كان الحجم المتاح وقتها و لذا فأنا أختار الملفات التى أحتاجها فقط عليه أما الباقى فأقوم بحفظه فى إسطوانات و من كثرتها تاهت الكثير من الأغانى و الأشياء الأخرى




> انا بالنسبه لي يا حبيبتي يا مصر
> ديه بتاثر فيه كتير


و الله ذوقك حلو يا أمورة دى برده من الأغانى المفضلة لقلبى

----------


## الامورة المصريه

اه فعلا الاغنيه ديه جميله جدا
انا عندى تصورها جميل جدا
وعندى كاذا تصوير ليها

----------


## nefer

> *هى "حلوه يا بلدى" وليست "حلوى يا بلدى" كما كتبتها عزيزى*nefer *والتى غنتها داليدا بنت حتتنا شبرا راهبات الراعى الصالح وسانت تريز والخازندار وخلوصى وشيكولانى وقطه وجزيرة بدران والنفق و الترماى ...ومنها أقتبست بدون أن أعى السبب الحقيقى أسم موقعى على الإنترنت والذى كان لا شبيه له على الشبكة العنكوبتيه:*
> *مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــر هى بلـــــــــــــــــــــدى*


شكرا يا دكتور على التصحيح و شكر تانى على تذكرتى بشبرا الجميلة اللى قضيت فيها أحلى 4 سنوات لى بالقاهرة فى السنين الأخيرة للدراسة و سنة الإمتياز و فكرتنى بآيس كريم مدبولى قاسم و محمد بتاع حواوشى الكبدة اللى فى جزيرة بدران و حاجات تانية كتير جدا ما بين شبرا و روض الفرج و السبتية يااااااااااااااااااه أيام جميلة و أحلى ما فيها ناسها الحلوين الطيبين و تعرف أنا سكنت فى معظم أحياء القاهرة ما بين الهرم و فيصل و الدقى و الجيزة و المنيل و العجوزة حتى استقريت فى مصر الجديدة و مدينة الشروق و بالرغم من جمال المنطقتين لكن شبرا بناسها ليها طعم تانى و الله باندم على أيام شبرا و عمارة روبان اللى فى شارع الدرمللى اللى كنت ساكن فيها و أتمنى أن أعود ليها تانى لكن للأسف اللى بيروح ما بيرجعشى تانى
و هاكيلك قصة تظهر روعة أهل شبرا فى يوم كنت راجع من المستشفى تعبان جدا و كنت ساكن فى الدور الثامن و لحظى كان الأسانسير عطلان و لما طلعت اكتشفت إنى جوعان و ما فيش أكل فى الثلاجة فاتصلت بأختى الكبيرة و كانت قريبة منى تبعتى أكل مع ابنها فقالت لى أنه ليس بالبيت فقلت لها خلاص أنا ها نام و لما ييجى ابعتيه 
و سمعت الجارة اللى فوق و كانت صاحبة العمارة ( و على فكرة أولادها الكبار كلهم ولاد و البنت الوحيدة صغيرة يعنى ما عندهاش بنات للزواج ذى اللى بنشوفه فى الأفلام ) فما كان منها إلا أن أرسلت لى الخادمة و معها أكل و كان حمام محشى و يا حلاوته لما تكون جعان
هو ده الفرق بين أهل شبرا و أى مكان تانى و أنا ساكن فى مصر الجديدة منذ 10 سنوات و الله لا أعرف من جيرانى غير فردين أو تلاتة تصور

----------


## boukybouky

انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده دلوقتي
انا اخترت اقوى من الزمان انا لما بسمعها بحس بشئ غريب اوي جوايا 
خاصة الجزء اللي بتقول فيه :

وكل شيء يتغير واحنا بنكبر ونكبر
وكل شيءاتغيرواحنا بنكبر ونكبر 
ونفارق بعضنا 
وتبقي يا مصر دايما طفل حيفضل صغير
بنحبه كلنا......

الف شكر لك nefer بجد خلتني استرجع كل الكلمات بتاعة الأغاني
و فعلاً فيه أغاني وطنية كتيرة حلوة اوي لدرجة و انا بفتكر دلوقتي
كل ما يجي على بالي واحدة اقول ايوة هي ديه افكر في غيرها احسها لا ديه احلى  :: 
احترت قلت احنا ما شاء الله في كتابة الاغاني التي تؤثر فينا متفوقون 
في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## مظلوووم

اقوى من الزمان  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

النشيد الوطني

----------


## nefer

> انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده دلوقتي
> انا اخترت اقوى من الزمان انا لما بسمعها بحس بشئ غريب اوي جوايا 
> خاصة الجزء اللي بتقول فيه :
> 
> وكل شيء يتغير واحنا بنكبر ونكبر
> وكل شيءاتغيرواحنا بنكبر ونكبر 
> ونفارق بعضنا 
> وتبقي يا مصر دايما طفل حيفضل صغير
> بنحبه كلنا......
> ...


شكرا ليكى يا بوكى
لكن أنا أفضل هذا المقطع

روحت تانى للمكان لقيت اتنين بدلنا عايشين نفس الحكاية
ضحكة مالية عينيهم رعشة باينة فى ايديهم
ضحكتهم ياترى فرحتهم يا ترى ها يخليها الزمان
دنيا و بتلف بينا ترسم ضحكة عينينا و بتدينا الأمل
نغنى للأمل و نعيش ويا الأمل
يتغير الزمان يتبدل المكان 
لكن يا مصر انتى يا حبيبتى ذى مانتى

جميلة ذى مانتى و أصيلة ذى مانتى




> اقوى من الزمان







> النشيد الوطني


لأ لأ يا ابن البلد دى حاجة خارج المنافسة

على العموم شكرا لمرورك

----------


## mohamedabdel

الله الله على الفن الرفيع وعلى التراث الغالى  وعلى حفظة الامانة  الله يا مصر باولادك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا نفر*
*رغم انه كان نفسي اختار اقوي من الزمن*
*لكني لم استطع فحالة الغربة التي نعيشها في بلادنا كما تعيشها انت الان في مكة المكرمة هي هي*
*لذلك اخترت ما تغربيناش و تقولي قدر لعلي الحجار*

*ما تغربيناش في بلاد بتموت و احنا الخالدين*
*يا اول زرع و اول قوت و اول دين*
*العمر بدونك الليل بيفوت مهموم و حزين ما تغربيناش*

*ما تغربيناش في بلاد الريح و احنا الاحباب*
*احنا اللي رفضنا تكوني ضريح في زمن كداب*
*ضللي بالحب علي المجاريح و كفاية غياب*
*ما تغربيناش*
*ما تغربيناش*

*شكر نفر علي موضوعك الجميل*

----------


## Suη SЋINE

أغنية يا حبيبتي يا مصر 

وميرسي على الأغاني الجميلة والرائعة

----------


## خشاف

أخي الكريم موضوعك أكثر من رائع لكل المصريين فما بالك بالمغتربين 
لقد عزف على أوتار قلوبنا وأعاد لنا ذكريات حب وحنين وأماني بالعودة لحضن أمنا مصر الحبيبة
لك كل الشكر على ماقدمت لنا

----------


## midowido

اهلا ياصدقاء صديق جديد وسعيد بالانضمام اليكم

----------


## غادة جاد

*بجد موضوع جميل ومميز*
*شكراً جزيلاً لك*
*وأنا بصراحة نفسي أختار أغنيتين بأحبهم جداً*
*يا حبيبتي يا مصر*
*وحلوة يا بلدي*
*حقيقي أغنيتين في غاية الروعة*
*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## وجدى محمود

كان من المفروض مع احترامى الشديد ان
يوضع أوبريت
وطنى حبيبى الوطن الأكبر
دى أغنيتى المفضله واللى بتأثر فيا فعلا
شكرا للموضوع
تقبلوا تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جاد بدر

من اكثر الاغاني الوطنيه التي تؤثر بي هي:
  ياحبيبـــــــــــــــــــــتي يامصـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## e_elassas

اخىالفاضل nefer
هبجد الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع ده والله حسيت بكل كلمه قلتها حضرتك

حسيت بشوقك وحنينك لبلدك وقد ايه نفسك ترجع تانى وتمشى فى شوارعها

ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه يارب لبلدك وميحرمكش منها ابدا ولا يحرمها من ابنها الغالى

فعلا الانتماء ده اروع شىء فى الوجود وطبعا انتمائنا لبلدنا من ارقى انواع الانتماء

يمكن والله فعلا اكتر حاجه بسمعها هى الاغانى الوطنيه دا غير انى نغمة موبايلى ى 

رافت الهجان .اغنية شاديه حبيبتى يامصر اغنيه فوق الرائعه واقوى من الزمن برده
لكن الاغنيه اللى تعبت قوى لحد ما جبتها من شدة تعلقى بيها هى اغنية مصر يااما يا سفينه

للشيخ امام بجد اغنيه رائعه بحس انى قلبى بينبض قوى كل ما اسمعها.

الف شكر على اتاحتك لى بالتعبير عن بعض شعورنا تجاه بلدنا الغاليهواسفه على الاطاله
مع ارق الاحترام والتقدير :f2:

----------


## rosey19

اخى الكريم نفر...

       موضوعك جميل جدا... وبالرغم من اننا لو كنا فى مصر اوقات بنتعب من حاجات فيها

       لكن لما بنسافر ونخرج منها... كل حاجه فيها بتوحشنا مهما كانت ... ومجرد ما تقول اسم مصر

   تحس ان قلبك بيطير لوحده علشان يروح لمصر.

          وانت فى مصر بتشوف الحاجات اللى مش عاجباك كتير وتشوف العيوب

           وانت  مسافر خارج مصر ...  بتشتاق لاى حاجه فيها ... ووقتها مش بتفتكر اى حاجه وحشه

              وبالرغم من انى اخترت اغنيه  مصر التى فى خاطرى لام كلثوم

        الا ان هناك اغنيه صباح ....سلمولى على مصر اغنيه بتوجع القلب  لو افتكرتها وانت بعيد عنها

        وفيه اغنيه تانيه ... اسمها  (  واحنا فايتين على الحدود.. )  وهى اغنيه قديمه لفريق الاصدقاء وعمار الشرعى

            بصراحه وانت بعيد عن مصر بتحبها اكتر واكتر ...  وده فى تصورى طبع كل المصريين

       وربنا يرجع كل مسافر بالسلامه

            شكرا صديقى لموضوعك الجميل

          وان شاء الله ترجع لمصر بالف سلامه

----------


## dragony2000

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## belomohd

شادية]

----------


## أبو نيرة

الروابط ما هى شغالة كل الروابط لم تستجيب كلهم مش شغالين وانا بريد مجموعة الاغانى الوطنية الى حضرتك محددها كلها عايز انزلها        ولك جزيل الشكر     أخى العزيز ...nefer

----------


## mohameddessouki

*هناك اغنيتان يؤثران فى النفس كثيرا
الاولى " تحت علمنا الحر الاخضر راح تمشى الملايين
وتدق جيوش المستعمر احنا المصرييين"
للفنان العظيم محمد عبد المطلب

والاخرى " انى ملكت فى يدى زمامى وانتصر النور على الظلام ..... وهتفت حمامة السلام ....انى ملكت فى يدى زمامى ...."
للفنان العظيم عبد الحليم حافظ*

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

أشكرك اخي نفر عالموضوع وعلى الاغاني الجميلة 

بالنسبة أكتر اغنية وطنية بحبها أحلف بسماها وبترابها

----------


## maaelward

اشكركم على الاغانى الوطنية الجميلة

----------


## maaelward

نشكركم لتعاونكم معنا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اشكركم على الاغانى الوطنية الجميلة


مرحبا بك فى المنتدى
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

بحب جدا 
مصر التى فى خاطرى لأم كلثوم

 :2:

----------


## فراشة

بصراحة أحمد أكتر أغنية وطنية بتأثر فيا وبحبها 
أغنية فدائي لعبد الحليم حافظ

----------

